# Multiple Instances of MySQL

## lcoker

I'm looking for some good documentation on running multiple instances of MySQL on a Gentoo box. I don't want to run different versions, I just need to split my databases up across multiple instances because of replication requirements. Does anyone know of anything?

----------

## VinzC

See /etc/conf.d/mysql for more details.

----------

## lcoker

That was the first thing I did and while writing this reply I realized that I hadn't closed the brackets on the second instance.

----------

## VinzC

 *lcoker wrote:*   

> That was the first thing I did and while writing this reply I realized that I hadn't closed the brackets on the second instance.

 

The infamous chair-keyboard interface, eh... I've been trapped more than once by that one  :Wink:  .

----------

